# Preleminary Game 3 USA vs Slovenija 6:30AM Tuesday ESPN2



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know that much about Slovenija beyond the fact that they have five NBA players on their roster(Rasho Nesterovic,Beno Udrih,Uros Slokar,Bostjan Nachbar and Primoz Brezec).They blew out Senegal and then suffered a heartbreaking loss to Italy.Our friends from Ljubljana can feel free to lay some local knowledge on us.I don't believe that the Slovenians will be able to compete with us skillwise or athletically,but I don't say that from a position of great expertise.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

yeah well,our coach and players say that they are more concentrated on the games against China and Puerto Rico than on a game against USA, so... will see tomorrow...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i believe i may get fired the day after this but i AM WATCHING THIS GAME!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well one thing's for sure, our players will be really fired up to prove that they can compete. I mean is there a bigger motivation than to play against arguably the best team in the world? I just hope that our players don't show too much respect and show up for the game (Rasho, Brezec, Udrih and Nachbar above all should, since they have experience from the NBA). As Diable pointed out, athleticism is most definitely on your side; we do, however, have some skillfull players in Udrih, Lakovic (one of the best PGs in Europe), Ozbolt and Dragic (although I don't know how much PT he'll get due to inexperience and youth)... But overall, it's pretty clear who's the favourite  if you don't underestimate our team, a W shouldn't be a problem. We'll have to get our points against China and Puertorico... I just don't see who can stop LeBron, Howard, Wade and Brand; 

But if we win, I'm getting drunk as hell and writing to the president to make the 22nd of August a national holiday . One can dream, can't he? 

May the better team win.

peace


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> But if we win, I'm getting drunk as hell and writing to the president to make the 22nd of August a national holiday . One can dream, can't he?
> 
> May the better team win.
> 
> peace


Tonight dreams are allowed, tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Howard went to the top floor for that one


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Their guards are damn quick. We're having big trouble against dribble penetration. The 1st unit gave up layup after layup to start off the game.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

30:27 for USA

Nachbar hit the three at the buzzer but the referees said it's for two points :curse: 

btw, the referees are totally on American side...it's disgusting.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

gamescast has Hinrich with 2 fouls.I don't remember seeing but one

nice finish by Anthony


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> gamescast has Hinrich with 2 fouls.I don't remember seeing but one
> 
> nice finish by Anthony



If I remember correctly, he does indeed have 2 fouls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice job against the ZONE in this 2nd qtr by the 1st unit. They also look more interested in playing D this time around. Lead up to 14.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

spin cycle


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

US causing so many Slovenia TOs. Main difference in this game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Paul has five assists already.

Slovenija doesn't start taking better care of the ball they are going to be in real trouble.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Paul has five assists already.
> 
> Slovenija doesn't start taking better care of the ball they are going to be in real trouble.



I just rewound the Tivo to check if Kirk had 2 fouls. He got 1 at 3:57 and another one at 3:44 in the 1st quarter. I think both Paul and Wade should have 1 foul each.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18> 



</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>14</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Brand, Elton</TD><TD width=43>6</TD><TD width=63>3 - 3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>5 - 6</TD><TD width=30>11</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>9</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Wade, Dwyane</TD><TD width=43>6</TD><TD width=63>3 - 5</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>10</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>7</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Jamison, Antawn</TD><TD width=43>6</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Johnson, Joe</TD><TD width=43>6</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Hinrich, Kirk</TD><TD width=43>5</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=" colspan=" 10?> </TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>15</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Anthony, Carmelo</TD><TD width=43>11</TD><TD width=63>5 - 7</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>10</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>6</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>James, Lebron</TD><TD width=43>11</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>9</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>8</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Battier, Shane</TD><TD width=43>11</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>3 - 3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>9</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>10</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Paul, Chris</TD><TD width=43>12</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>11</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Bosh, Chris</TD><TD width=43>3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>12</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Howard, Dwight</TD><TD width=43>8</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>13</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Miller, Brad</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Incomplete the gamecast is a couple baskets behind and I gave Wade the two baskets he just scored

looks like balanced scoring


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Officiating very one-sided, again. Slovenia is loaded w/ floppers.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

The end of the first half, 66:49 for USA

Slovenians were on fire in the first quarter but the referees managed to cool them down. Then in the second quarter Americans showed why they are the best players in the world, and Slovenians just lost their interest for the game... I mean, if USA wants to win a championship with the help of the referees, let it be. But they won't be the true champions for me. That's it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Matej said:


> I mean, if USA wants to win a championship with the help of the referees, let it be. But they won't be the true champions for me. That's it.


WTH? You guys are getting all the calls.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18>#</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>9</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Wade, Dwyane</TD><TD width=43>5</TD><TD width=63>5 - 7</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>12</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>10</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Paul, Chris</TD><TD width=43>11</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>6</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>7</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Jamison, Antawn</TD><TD width=43>5</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Johnson, Joe</TD><TD width=43>5</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>11</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Bosh, Chris</TD><TD width=43>2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=" colspan=" 10?> </TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>14</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Brand, Elton</TD><TD width=43>9</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>5 - 6</TD><TD width=30>11</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>15</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Anthony, Carmelo</TD><TD width=43>11</TD><TD width=63>5 - 7</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>10</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>8</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Battier, Shane</TD><TD width=43>11</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>3 - 3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>9</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>6</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>James, Lebron</TD><TD width=43>11</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>9</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Hinrich, Kirk</TD><TD width=43>8</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>12</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Howard, Dwight</TD><TD width=43>8</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>13</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Miller, Brad</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18>#</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>7</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Becirovic, Sani</TD><TD width=43>13</TD><TD width=63>2 - 4</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>7 - 7</TD><TD width=30>11</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>10</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Nachbar, Bostjan</TD><TD width=43>15</TD><TD width=63>2 - 4</TD><TD width=63>1 - 3</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>9</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>9</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Udrih, Beno</TD><TD width=43>17</TD><TD width=63>3 - 6</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>8</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>12</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Milic, Marko</TD><TD width=43>5</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>15</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Brezec, Primoz</TD><TD width=43>7</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=" colspan=" 10?> </TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>8</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Nesterovic, Radoslav</TD><TD width=43>13</TD><TD width=63>2 - 3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Lakovic, Jaka</TD><TD width=43>3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>6</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Ozbolt, Saso</TD><TD width=43>7</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>14</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Slokar, Uros</TD><TD width=43>8</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Jurak, Goran</TD><TD width=43>12</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>13</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Dragic, Goran</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>11</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Zagorac, Zeljko</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> WTH? You guys are getting all the calls.


 we're not getting all the calls and there was nothing wrong with any of it. Besides, I was talking about the first quarter which was clearly decided by referees. Anyway, if referees would be on our side, then you probably wouldn't lead by 17 at a half... or you think you're so much better that you would have to lead by 50+???


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The FIBA refs have the unique talent for making everyone think they are out to get them.It looks to me as though they are sucking in their own mysterious ways,but not particularly to the benefit of either side.

Yao Ming looked like he was going Artest on them at the end of China's loss earlier tonight.I was watching that game on the internet so I couldn't claim to know if the calls were good or bad.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was a clean block by Brezec.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

God Dwight make your FTs 

Only 2 points for Slovenia in this qtr.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hinrich needs to do just that...Pull up and take the short jumper in transition if it's there.He should be more agressive


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That's three fouls on Paul if they gave it to him


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

crap


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Diable said:


> The FIBA refs have the unique talent for making everyone think they are out to get them.It looks to me as though they are sucking in their own mysterious ways,but not particularly to the benefit of either side.
> 
> Yao Ming looked like he was going Artest on them at the end of China's loss earlier tonight.I was watching that game on the internet so I couldn't claim to know if the calls were good or bad.


 The problem with NBA refs is that they give tons of call to superstars. The FIBA refs are the opposite. Instead of giving superstar treatment, they seem to intentionally make calls against superstars. Such it was in the China game with Yao.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Slovenija played much better in the last six or seven minutes...I don't think going to the zone was such a terrific idea...Why the hell didn't you do that against LSU's though,Mikey?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

LeBron's quietly put together a very good game.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

heh big travelling by carmelo, refs are quiet and a big dunk by carmelo. great.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> The problem with NBA refs is that they give tons of call to superstars. The FIBA refs are the opposite. Instead of giving superstar treatment, they seem to intentionally make calls against superstars. Such it was in the China game with Yao.


Because their bitter towards the NBA/NBA players/America since they will never ref there.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Brezec and rasho on the court at the same time...I don't think this ever happened before... and it looks good...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bosh and Miller on the floor together :sour:

Coach K doesn't seem big on putting ur most impactful players on the floor and running up the lead.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18></TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>15</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Brezec, Primoz</TD><TD width=43>18</TD><TD width=63>6 - 9</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=30>15</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>11</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Break out the bobcats


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

You know, I'd prefer a more jingoistic color guy for the US broadcast. All he talks about how great Argetina and Spain are.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

30 minutes of great basketball. The first 5 and final 5 mins. weren't pretty.

POTG - LeBron


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would have been a lot happier if not for that five or six minute span in which we started doing everything we could to let Slovenija back into the game.

I don't understand why Brezec isn't getting more minutes...he looked really great...A double double in about 19 or 20 minutes


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

i thought the game was supposed to be on espn 2...but everytime i try to watch it, Mike and Mike in the Morning is on. WHY?????/


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

duncan2k5 said:


> i thought the game was supposed to be on espn 2...but everytime i try to watch it, Mike and Mike in the Morning is on. WHY?????/


Don't know how you missed it. The game was on ESPN2 from 6:30-8:30 ET. Mike and Mike played from 6-6:30 ET on ESPN2, switched to ESPNEWS during the US-Slovenia game and then back on ESPN2 for 8:30-10 ET.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

BOXSCORE​Once again CHris Paul has managed to commit 9 personal fouls in a single game.Those FIBA refs let him play because he's so adorable and personable...Or more likely FIBA.com has transposed personal fouls and assists in the boxscore yet again.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I thought Slovenia would be a better game because they have a good blend of talent at all positions but they are a terrible defensive team and got careless with the ball on offense. Two things Team USA will take full advantage of.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

actually at previous EC we were considered as one of the best defensive teams (besides Greece), we had a bad game against usa,but that doesn't mean Slovenija is "a terrible defensive team"...


----------



## BucketDawg (Jun 30, 2006)

Slovenia is a good team with the potential to be a great team. They just got a little sloppy with their passing and ballhandling in the second quarter. I don't understand some of the new criticism we are receiving with the officiating now. We are just being aggressive. Greece is the exact same way except they do it within the half court instead of constant pressure and full court. But the real problem with Slovenia today, and as I forsee with many teams in this tourney, they wanted to play at team USA's pace. We play a loose, fast paced style of basketball that is fun and makes the teams we play want to play that way as well. Just like the Phoenix Suns just with better defense. The only way to defeat it is to be VERY disciplined. Argentina, Spain, and Greece could do it, but even these teams could fall in the trap.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How much does Chris Bosh suck on this team? Damn that boy is soft. After watching a monster like Howard play, when you watch Bosh...it's frustrating. I'm like "DUNK THE BALL YOU IDGIT!". He still needs to bulk up...a LOT. I don't think he is going to make the 2008 team. Amare and Oden will replace Bosh and Miller.

Anyways. Coach K can't be happy with the way the finished the game. But the middle 30 minutes of the game was great. Phoenix S--I mean Team USA basketball.

I love that starting lineup with Battier, Bron, Anthony, Howard, and Paul(or Hinrich). And having Wade off the bench play the scoring role seems to be a good move for all involved.


----------



## MiamiWade (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

Primoz is a beast. Why doesn't he play more? He gets double doubles in about 15 min. He should play 30mpg.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i stayed up late for this game and now im all groggy today. the killer thing is that i missed 3/4s of the game!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wade with the teabag. :rofl:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Congrats for the win team USA. I'm completely satisfied with our guys .

D-Ho's block was ****ing sick. As was Wade's dunk over Primoz "Ostrich" Brezec.

We'll beat you next time  j/k...

peace


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Congrats for the win team USA. I'm completely satisfied with our guys .
> 
> D-Ho's block was ****ing sick. As was Wade's dunk over Primoz "Ostrich" Brezec.
> 
> ...


 When you guys get Vujacic, it's completely over. Gold medal for Slovenija.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Vujacic won't play for the NT...and we don't need him either. Besides, we have enough of as good or even better players on pg and sg positions.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> When you guys get Vujacic, it's completely over. Gold medal for Slovenija.


Word is born . Although I think "1st without competition" will be the case, and then gold, silver and bronze for other 3rd class teams (USA, Spain, Lithuania, etc).

And, man, another plus is, we'll be watching him in the gold&purple too . 

@Matej:










peace


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

KrispyKreme23 said:


> Primoz is a beast. Why doesn't he play more? He gets double doubles in about 15 min. He should play 30mpg.


I didn't see Slovenija's first two gaems,but against PR and the USA Brezec fouled out in 22 and 20 minutes.The Bobcats make a concerted effort to limit his minutes because he doesn't possess the stamina that you'd like and his effectiveness decreases when he is fatigued.I believe that the coach of Slovenija has been trying to keep him fresh for when he needs him

*Sidenote* Is head to head the first tiebreaker in FIBA?For example Slovenija plays China tonight.If they win both teams will be 2-3...Is it correct that China would advance because of the head to head win or is the point differential the first tiebreaker?Of course Slovenija would have the tiebreaker over PR if it's the head to head which is first tiebreaker and the Puerto Ricans play Italy tonight


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Word is born . Although I think "1st without competition" will be the case, and then gold, silver and bronze for other 3rd class teams (USA, Spain, Lithuania, etc).
> 
> And, man, another plus is, we'll be watching him in the gold&purple too .
> 
> ...


 I know it was sarcasm :tongue: I just added some info for those who don't know about the Vujacic situation


----------

